# 034 subframe mounts



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Got them installed tonight, took less than 30 minutes with the removal of the old washers being the most time consuming step.










Can be done easily by backing up in ramps.

Reminder that the trq specs are in Nm and not ft/lbs, almost trq 'd the bolts to 90 ft/lb before I decided to double check.

Left rear:









Comparison between the washer and insert (rear)









Open mount without washer or insert 









Comparison between front washer and front insert









All four installed and new bolts used and stretched per directions, final picture with the sway as well, next week end links!










After more seat time I will write a NVH review, initially I can feel the rear being more stable/planted just cruising around the back roads 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

